# ♫ εηdεd ♫ 2019 Spring Pen Blank Swap



## Eric Rorabaugh

Well, it's about time to start the 2019 spring pen blank swap. I've already got the box ready to go. I know some people were interested but didn't have the 100 posts. Sign ups will be cut off at 7 pm EST on May 15. That will give people a week to get the posts and sign up.

If your not familiar with a pen blank swap basically, the first guy in line fills a box and mails it to the next guy. The next guy takes what he wants from the box, replaces the items with some of his own and sends it on to the next guy. The last guy in line sends it back to the first guy and that completes the circle and ends the pass.

Here's some simple rules to keep it fair for everyone participating.

1. Use a USPS small flat rate box of WOOD blanks or hybrid blanks (wood/acrylic).

2. Participants should live in the Continental U.S., Alaska or Hawaii to keep the costs to a minimum for shipping purposes. I don't feel it would be fair for one or two folks to have to pay international shipping while the rest of us are paying a couple few bucks.

3. Members must have at least 100 posts, be able to post pictures, and you need a picture as your avatar to participate. I really dislike the cheesey stock avatars, and this let's us know you're able to upload a picture as well.

4. When you receive your package, you must post an in focus and clear picture of the contents.
Please do not post pics of the contents that you ship to the next guy, only what you received.

5. Take as few or as many blanks as you like but you must replace with the same number of blanks so there is always 20 blanks going to the next person.

6. The blanks you add to the box must be of at least equal value to the blanks you take out. Now, I don't expect anyone to set down and research blank value or anything. Just don't remove a higher end burl or something similar and toss in a plain maple blank. Remember, your posting a pic of the contents that you receive and the next guy is going to post pics of the box when he/she gets it, so we will know what you took out and what you put in. This is suppose to be fun, _*please don't ruin it by using this to get rid of your junk. The blanks you add need to be something you would want to receive or would buy.*_

7. _The blanks should be labeled with their ID to the best of your knowledge. Not all of us are wood I.D. guru's just yet!! And please, no more than 2 of one species._

8. When the final list is posted, Start a conversation with the person you will be sending the box to and ask for their shipping address. Please do this before you receive the box so that when you do get it, you can get it shipped back out in a timely fashion. If we run into a problem with someone not responding to the conversation's, we'll just skip them and move on to the next person.

9. Anything involving this box pass including the pics of the contents you receive should be posted to this thread. Please don't start a new thread to post your pics. We don't want to clutter the site when it can all be contained here.

10. Those involved in this pass, pay attention to your PM's and stay tuned to this thread for pics as it makes its way across the country and back a few times!! This could take about a month or so to get through everyone so be patient.

I think that just about covers the rules. If you think I have missed something, please let me know.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++r13
Updated the final shipping list.
Okay here it is after going through the random generator...

@[S]Diver Temple[/S]
[S]@The100road[/S]
[S]@woodman6415[/S]
[S]@Rich[/S] P.
[S]@Rocking[/S] RP
@[S]Gdurfey[/S]
@[S]Karl_99[/S]
@[S]CWS[/S]
@[S]ripjack13[/S]
@[S]Bob Ireland[/S]
@[S]Tony[/S]
@[S]Eric Rorabaugh[/S]

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## CWS

I'm in first so I should be first in line

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Depends on how much you pay the "random order generator"

Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## Gdurfey

I’m in for some excitement.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bob Ireland

Looking forward to being able to participate. 4/5 of the way there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Just look at all different threads and comment on them. You can get to 100 in less than 10 minutes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415

Mark me in

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rich P.

Count me in. 
RichP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

And the list starts---

@CWS
@Gdurfey
@woodman6415
@Rich P.
@Diver Temple
@Rocking RP
@ripjack13

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Diver Temple

Please add me! Goodie goodie goodie!!! Buying a new saw and disc sander this week to make some better segmented blanks. Looking forward to seeing how they come out and what I can add to the fun.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Diver Temple

By the way, and forgive the noob's question, "wood" does include stabilized and dyed correct? I also will be making some blanks out of raw wood from my dad's 17+ years of drying hoard, anything negative to aged (not punky) wood?

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Dyed, stabilized, old, new, hybrid. It's all good. Just whatever is taken out is replaced with as good or better. A few people won't do these anymore because some would take say chittum burl and replace with plain cherry.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Diver Temple

Got it. seems obvious but I wasn't sure that there wasn't a purest view to saying "wood!" LOL No worries gents/ladies, I won't cheep out. I have the absolute best Home Depot walnut boards I am cutting into blanks.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rocking RP

I'm in.


----------



## ripjack13

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Depends on how much you pay the "random order generator"



 I wonder how much it'll cost to be after I get the box. Y'all know what I'm puttin in....


Oh....almost forgot.
I'm in.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

C'mon everybody, just a few more days to sign up. We need more people in.
@Bob Ireland, just a few more posts and you're there!!


----------



## Lou Currier

Would if I could, can’t so I won’t.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> Would if I could, can’t so I won’t.
> 
> View attachment 165944


----------



## ripjack13

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> C'mon everybody, just a few more days to sign up. We need more people in.
> @Bob Ireland, just a few more posts and you're there!!



I'll fix that.....brb.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ok...after @Bob Ireland answers the tagged topics, he's good to go.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bob Ireland

ripjack13 said:


> I'll fix that.....brb.


Why do I feel a sudden poke in my back. Who has the voodoo doll?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bob Ireland

Now should I wait until Wednesday for my 100th post. Heck no. Marc is yelling at me somewhere in another post. :)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Cool. 
Welcome to the club boB....
Oops, sorry, dislexya kicked in....I meant, Bob.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bob Ireland

It's alright I often type it upside down and in reverse order "BOB"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Okay people, a little over 24 hours left and we don't have that many. We need more to join! We need about 15 people.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> And the list starts---





ripjack13 said:


> I wonder how much it'll cost to be after I get the box. Y'all know what I'm puttin in....
> 
> 
> Oh....almost forgot.
> I'm in.



What about smee?


----------



## ripjack13

CWS said:


> I'm in first so I should be first in line





Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Depends on how much you pay the "random order generator"





Gdurfey said:


> I’m in for some excitement.





woodman6415 said:


> Mark me in





Rich P. said:


> Count me in.
> RichP





Diver Temple said:


> Please add me! Goodie goodie goodie!!! Buying a new saw and disc sander this week to make some better segmented blanks. Looking forward to seeing how they come out and what I can add to the fun.





Rocking RP said:


> I'm in.





ripjack13 said:


> I wonder how much it'll cost to be after I get the box. Y'all know what I'm puttin in....
> 
> 
> Oh....almost forgot.
> I'm in.





Bob Ireland said:


> Now should I wait until Wednesday for my 100th post. Heck no. Marc is yelling at me somewhere in another post. :)



I count 9 so far....


----------



## ripjack13

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> And the list starts---
> 
> @CWS
> @Gdurfey
> @woodman6415
> @Rich P.
> @Diver Temple
> @Rocking RP
> @ripjack13



Ah...there's smee....


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Yes he can count! Haha just kidding. Oh well if no one else joins, it's their loss.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Lemme tag a few peeps who make good looking pens. Maybe they might want to participate.....


@Tony 
@Arn213 
@Karl_99 
@Karl_TN 
@The100road 
@kweinert 
@SubVet10 
@Rich P. 
@cgseymour 
@B Rogers 
@Patrude 
@Gixxerjoe04 
@Wildthings 
@Wilson's Woodworking 
@Tom Smart 
@Pharmacyguy-Jim 
@lathemaster

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## The100road

Thanks @ripjack13 

Yeah man, I’m in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Karl_99

I'm in

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@CWS
@Gdurfey
@woodman6415
@Rich P.
@Diver Temple
@Rocking RP
@ripjack13
@The100road
@Karl_99
@Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Count me in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## woodman6415

Tony said:


> Count me in.


Had to give the midget a little kick ..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

woodman6415 said:


> Had to give the midget a little kick ..



Good thing only a little kick - big kick would've sent him flying, like a football at kickoff!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> Good thing only a little kick - big kick would've sent him flying, like a football at kickoff!



How bout you Matt? you don't have to do anything but swap out for some sweet blanks _*I know you have*_....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> How bout you Matt? you don't have to do anything but swap out for some sweet blanks _*I know you have*_....



Sorry, but not in. I've really thinned out my pen blank stash, since I'm no longer turning kit pens. I'm down to maybe a few dozen of my favorite and best blanks I've ever had - the blanks that I have no plans to ever part with, but to maybe try and incorporate into custom pens or just to hang on to and look at. Quite a thinning out, considering that about 2 years ago I had roughly 1,000 pen blanks on hand... I do have some in the stabilizing queue, but no telling when those will be done since I'm juggling quite a number of things right now.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Last call! Only 1 1/2 hrs left to sign up. C'mon people. Don't make Tony beg!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Bob Ireland, don't forget!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Well, cut off time has gone and went. Bob didn't join in time. Mods think I should put him in and take him out if he doesn't want to? I know he was wanting to join.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Here it is (maybe)
@CWS
@Gdurfey
@woodman6415
@Rich P.
@Diver Temple
@Rocking RP
@ripjack13
@The100road
@Karl_99
@Tony
@Bob Ireland
@Eric Rorabaugh


----------



## ripjack13

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Well, cut off time has gone and went. Bob didn't join in time. Mods think I should put him in and take him out if he doesn't want to? I know he was wanting to join.



That works. Hopefully he will want to participate.
Unlike Matt.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

OUCH! That jab hurt!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Okay here it is after going through the random generator...

@Diver Temple
@The100road
@woodman6415
@Rich P.
@Rocking RP
@Gdurfey
@Karl_99
@CWS
@ripjack13
@Bob Ireland
@Tony
@Eric Rorabaugh

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13

You sure you're happy with that shuffle? The 7th time may be better....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Well too late now!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> How bout you Matt? you don't have to do anything but swap out for some sweet blanks _*I know you have*_....



I got one of Matt's best blanks IMO opinion but I've already made it into a pen....

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

ripjack13 said:


> You sure you're happy with that shuffle? The 7th time may be better....



I'm such an idiot. Kept trying to get name at the bottom. Duh, take .y name out and then add it. Its been a long day!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CWS

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Okay here it is after going through the random generator...
> 
> @Diver Temple
> @The100road
> @woodman6415
> @Rich P.
> @Rocking RP
> @Gdurfey
> @Karl_99
> @CWS
> @ripjack13
> @Bob Ireland
> @Tony
> @Eric Rorabaugh
> 
> View attachment 166081


@ripjack13 you lucky dog. Since you are a wheel around here I guess I will have to drag out the good stuff.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13

Here's a little story....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

It has officially started. The box is on the way!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Yay!!
I should see it around August....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bob Ireland

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Well, cut off time has gone and went. Bob didn't join in time. Mods think I should put him in and take him out if he doesn't want to? I know he was wanting to join.


I thought I was already in. Sorry been pretty busy the last couple of days so just getting a chance to catch up. Hopefully I didn't miss out :(


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

You are in whether you like it or not!


----------



## Lou Currier

I don’t see @Eric Rorabaugh on the list


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh




----------



## Lou Currier

How did you do that the meds must be messing with my head too much today


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> How did you do that the meds must be messing with my head too much today



Dang Lou, that's twice! Go to bed my man!!


----------



## ripjack13

He's sleepsurfing the forum.....


----------



## Lou Currier

Tony said:


> Dang Lou, that's twice! Go to bed my man!!



Just took my night time meds...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Diver Temple

So these were waiting for me when I got home. I work a long day so will have to go back out tomorrow if I can get a break from Government inspectors...Should be able to get it out on the way home tomorrow night if all else fails.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Diver Temple

Box shipped, PM sent. Eric, thanks again for getting this started!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

It’s awful quite in here for a box pass thread

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey

I'm just glad I didn't have to start this. I am not sure I have a "quality" 20 blank variety; that might have been difficult!!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

You could probably do better on quality blanks than I did!

@Lou Currier, you're right. It is awfully quiet in here. Has been for a while since the stoopid islander hasn't been here. Did the natives sacrifice him to the volcano gods?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

@Eric Rorabaugh @Don Ratcliff is still alive and kicking but has been busy at work. I also heard from @Spinartist and he’s still alive and kicking and hasn’t gotten married yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Both will have to post an intro when they get back it's been so long!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ripjack13

Is it my turn yet?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Almost! Only 125.379 days to go.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Diver Temple

ripjack13 said:


> Is it my turn yet?


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Diver Temple

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 166377


I don't want you to feel too left out until the box finally gets to you, so here, free shipping - enjoy these boxes on me...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Sprung

Marc, you might want to head out to the mailbox and wait. I hear that will make it arrive faster!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Ok. I'm going out there. I'll have Michele take a picture of me....brb


----------



## ripjack13

Ok....here I am.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Diver Temple

ripjack13 said:


> Ok....here I am.
> 
> 
> View attachment 166387


It may take a little longer than expected...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

Sometimes I worry about some of you.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony

CWS said:


> Sometimes I worry about some of you.



The feeling is mutual Curt.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13

CWS said:


> Sometimes I worry about some of you.



Just sometimes?


----------



## CWS

ripjack13 said:


> Just sometimes?


Just trying to be nice. Didn't want to hurt any ones feelings.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Hello!? Where's the box?


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Bob Ireland

N,o that can't be it. That looks like the crystal glasses I ordered.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@The100road 
Stan, have you checked your mail? The box shows delivered to you on Thursday.


----------



## The100road

Sorry guys. Left for Montana Thursday morning. Will be home tomorrow and get it shipped out Tuesday.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

No problem. Figured something was up. You're always good about it. Safe travels.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road

Proof. Haha.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13

The100road said:


> Proof



O.M.Gosh....
That is soooooo cool. I love dinosaurs and so does my grandson!
I need to go there....


----------



## Gdurfey

Stan, is that the museum in Glendive?


----------



## The100road

Gdurfey said:


> Stan, is that the museum in Glendive?



Museum of the Rocky’s In Bozeman Montana.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@Mike1950 relatives

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950

Lou Currier said:


> @Mike1950 relatives

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## The100road

Box received! Blanks replaced and will ship out tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## The100road

@woodman6415 box shipped out yesterday. I did forget to label a couple blanks

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

The100road said:


> @woodman6415 box shipped out yesterday. I did forget to label a couple blanks



Dang it Stan, now I'm going to have to drive out there and identify them for the , you know he can't see!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodman6415

Tony said:


> Dang it Stan, now I'm going to have to drive out there and identify them for the , you know he can't see!!!!


Promises promises.. bring your step stool .. they will be on my counter

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Tony




----------



## Sprung

Maybe we should just all chip in on a set of drywall stilts for @Tony for Christmas - that way he can always wear them, instead of having to lug that step stool around everywhere!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## The100road

Sprung said:


> Maybe we should just all chip in on a set of drywall stilts for @Tony for Christmas - that way he can always wear them, instead of having to lug that step stool around everywhere!



These are cheaper and look to come in handy for men of @Tony stature.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That's too funny!!

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## ripjack13

That's awesome. I gotta get me some boxes and try that this year. Lol


----------



## woodman6415

Picked up the package this morning..
Thanks Stan





Will be sending it out Monday
Coming your way @Rich P.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Rich P.

Just letting everyone know that I have not seen the box yet. I am hoping I get it tomorrow. I will keep everyone posted. 

RichP

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodman6415

Rich P. said:


> Just letting everyone know that I have not seen the box yet. I am hoping I get it tomorrow. I will keep everyone posted.
> 
> RichP


Sorry been super busy here .. have it boxed up
And mailing tomorrow...


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13

Great, now I have to wait another week. Or 6....


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Wendell...really? Do I need to send @Tony over and straighten you out?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Wendell...really? Do I need to send @Tony over and straighten you out?



He can only straighten out from the knee down....
So if you're bow legged, you may be in luck....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodman6415

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Wendell...really? Do I need to send @Tony over and straighten you out?


Make sure he brings step stool

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I need him to kick you in the rump so I was thinking an @Tony extension ladder!


----------



## ripjack13

woodman6415 said:


> Make sure he brings step stool



Just make sure he can't fall off it....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodman6415

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I need him to kick you in the rump so I was thinking an @Tony extension ladder!


8 footer should work .. if he stands on top

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> View attachment 167115

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Diver Temple



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rich P.

Still have not seen the box. Did you mail it out last week?
RichP

@woodman6415


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I'm last to get the box. The way it's going, it's going to be a Christmas present!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

I wonder if he forgot it in his trunk?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Diver Temple

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I'm last to get the box. The way it's going, it's going to be a Christmas present!


----------



## ripjack13

Every car should have a trunk monkey....

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## woodman6415

Rich P. said:


> Still have not seen the box. Did you mail it out last week?
> RichP
> 
> @woodman6415


Nope .. let town and my wife was going to mail for me and she totally forgot... I’ll be back tomorrow and mail Monday

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CWS

Lou Currier said:


> View attachment 167349


Who's the guy with your wife.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bob Ireland

By the time you get it, half the woods might be extinct and worth twice as much :)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodman6415

How to keep a wood turner in suspense

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodman6415

Games back on 
Box in mail today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Wow! That was a long time. Probably has mold on the box and termites in the wood!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Wow! That was a long time. Probably has mold on the box and termites in the wood!


No wood left .. termites ate it all

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13

https://i.Rule #2/WsWQAks.jpg

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rich P.

Ok, box arrived today. I have attached a picture of the contents. My wife went through it and picked out a few and replaced them. I should get it in the mail tomorrow. It is heading back to Texas. 
RichP.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

At least the contents was not sawdust

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


>



Nothing yet.....


----------



## Rich P.

@Rocking RP. Did you get the box? It was mailed Thursday morning.

RichP.


----------



## Rocking RP

not yet. s/b Monday.


----------



## Rich P.

OK. Keep us posted. The group seems to be getting jumpy. 

RichP


----------



## Rocking RP

natives always restless

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Hmm....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Over 2 months and we're not even at the 4th person yet. Sheesh!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CWS

Rocking RP said:


> natives always restless


Give him a break. He is from Texas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

CWS said:


> Give him a break. He is from Texas.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Rich P. said:


> The group seems to be getting jumpy.



That's just normal banter. I think we as a group only got riled up once. That was the pen blank pass from last year when one dude went awol for about a month. Said he forgot about it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rocking RP

Received package. Posted to @Gdurfey. Not waiting on this TEXAN

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Wildthings

That pictures jars my memory and wonder if anybody made anything out of the Douglas Fir blanks


----------



## ripjack13

Wildthings said:


> That pictures jars my memory and wonder if anybody made anything out of the Douglas Fir blanks



Why hello there!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier

Midget blank alert!! Did @Tony put that in there?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> Midget blank alert!! Did @Tony put that in there?
> 
> View attachment 167850



You're just noticing that, now?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey

oh goodie.............my turn; would certainly improve my day if it is sitting at home this afternoon when I get there.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

Gdurfey said:


> oh goodie.............my turn; would certainly improve my day if it is sitting at home this afternoon when I get there.



Did your day improve?


----------



## Gdurfey

ripjack13 said:


> Did your day improve?



Nope, very sad. Then had an issue with my truck's brake caliper bracket; lower pin stuck; but at least I found it while changing the pads. Probably prevented some very bad wear on that pad. 

Thanks buddy, gives me something to look forward to today!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I'll be this old by the time it gets back to me!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Here's @Tony waiting!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I'll be this old by the time it gets back to me!
> 
> View attachment 167917



Did you get permission to post this picture of @Mike1950 great grandson?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Decisions decisions.........gee, I just don’t feel I have the good stuff to substitute. Hope you will respect me in the morning.......

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Forgot to add, thanks Roger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

On the way to @Karl_99 Sat morning..........

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Karl_99

Sorry for the slight delay...I was in CA earlier this week. Here are the blanks that were waiting for me when I returned!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CWS

Picked up my blanks this morning. Here is a picture of what was in the box [email protected] Will have mine in the mail as soon as I get an address from @ripjack13

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Karl_99 said:


> I was in CA earlier this week.



Hmm.....did you have to use a tubfull of acetone to escape?



Get it....ca....*Cyanoacrylate*

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

CWS said:


> @ripjack13 you lucky dog. Since you are a wheel around here I guess I will have to drag out the good stuff.



Don't forget the good stuff Curt!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

ripjack13 said:


> Yay!!
> I should see it around August....



I'm a few weeks shy.
Maybe I could hold it till August?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CWS

ripjack13 said:


> Don't forget the good stuff Curt!!


There is over 20 pieces in the box now. I put in a few cutoff pieces from some high grade exotic lumber I purchased from Texas that I bought for $1 a board foot. I know you love gluing things up to make pen blanks. I think I added enough pieces that you could glue up 3 or more pen blanks. Really looking forward to seeing what you do with them. I didn't have room to add the glue in the box, so will need to supply the glue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey

hey Curt, ever since the segment challenge, I have been saving pieces..........for someone ........................

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Diver Temple

CWS said:


> There is over 20 pieces in the box now. I put in a few cutoff pieces from some high grade exotic lumber I purchased from Texas that I bought for $1 a board foot. I know you love gluing things up to make pen blanks. I think I added enough pieces that you could glue up 3 or more pen blanks. Really looking forward to seeing what you do with them. I didn't have room to add the glue in the box, so will need to supply the glue.


For some reason saying exotic and Texas together in the same sentence seems like an oxymoron to me...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Diver Temple said:


> For some reason saying exotic and Texas together in the same sentence seems like an oxymoron to me...



Apparently you've never been to Denton or Austin. You'll see plenty of exotic there......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> Apparently you've never been to Denton or Austin. You'll see plenty of exotic there......



Dude, he's not talking about the strip bars man....

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ripjack13

Look what arrived!



 

Who put a pine blank in there!? 

Shame on you....

Anyhow, the wife is going to the po for me, Monday or Tuesday....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

That is not pine, it’s rainbow poplar

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> That is not pine, it’s rainbow poplar



That's just as bad too....

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

The wife shipped out the box. Should be arriving on Thursday....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bob Ireland

So this arrived yesterday:




Now I'm supposed to wait until Xmas to open it right??

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## ripjack13

Bob Ireland said:


> So this arrived yesterday:
> View attachment 168861
> 
> Now I'm supposed to wait until Xmas to open it right??



Wait till you see what's inside. Then you'll think it is Christmas....
I took out the crap. And put in good stuff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bob Ireland

okay, okay. Here is what was in the package:

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Lou Currier

Where’s the good stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> Where’s the good stuff


Good thing you're hiding behind that couch....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

This is what showed up at my house



 

It will go to @Eric Rorabaugh tomorrow morning. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Seems to be 2 missing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Uh oh....


----------



## ripjack13

Bob Ireland said:


> okay, okay. Here is what was in the package:
> View attachment 168882





Lou Currier said:


> Seems to be 2 missing



Bob, looks like the package is 2 blanks shy.

I think this may be a first....
Hmmm....


----------



## Bob Ireland

ripjack13 said:


> Bob, looks like the package is 2 blanks shy.
> 
> I think this may be a first....
> Hmmm....



Dambit. I had a full box but didn't count. Guess my days as Tetris champ is over. I'll make it up to Tony.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bob Ireland

And since this is my mistake, I would like to point out that its seems to me that for once Tony wasn't the one short.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13

Bob Ireland said:


> Dambit. I had a full box but didn't count. Guess my days as Tetris champ is over. I'll make it up to Tony.



Tony says to send em to eric....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bob Ireland

Okey Dokey

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Well, the swap has made it full circle. Here is what showed up in the mail today. Package was torn open, box was mangled.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

JK...here is what showed up. Thanks @Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Can I have another turn?????????????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Seems like this one went too fast

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Nice. Thanks for starting this Eric. 
This was another fun pass. And thanks to all who partook in the festivities as well.

Now get to turnng those blanks, and show us some way cool eye candy!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

